# comprehensive B14 parts interchange



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is there a list out there ? I've searched and havn't come up with anything really substantial. I've found plenty of examples of swapping this part or that. But I'm wondering if anybody has compiled a list of stuff from the Nissan parts bin that will fit on out cars. I think this would be a great resource to have available to anybody with a B14, weather they are just trying to find a junkyard part to do a quick fix or looking for a little performance upgrade without buying brand new aftermarket performance parts. I think most people know about the NX2K brakes, but we should make a total parts interchange list for engine, suspension, interior, accesories etc...


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

I would like to see a list also :thumbup:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so far, i've done what i can to make a pseudo SE-R. all i need is the powertrain.

wait, anyone has that info on the altima cupholders for the b14?? i can't find it.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

azkicker0027 said:


> so far, i've done what i can to make a pseudo SE-R. all i need is the powertrain.
> 
> wait, anyone has that info on the altima cupholders for the b14?? i can't find it.


If you did a search, it woulda popped right up.

Link for Altima Cupholder deal thingy ...


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

THAT'S BEAUTIFUL !!!

I was just getting ready to make a kind of ghetto wooden frame to fit into my center console so I could screw one of those double adjustable cup holders from Advance Auto into it and be able to hold something larger than a 12oz can( I still might do it just for shits & giggles)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you can only get cosmetic stuff like skirts and wheel and the altima cupholder.


actually the only motor part i know is the waterpump alt pulley i believe.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

psuLemonn said:


> you can only get cosmetic stuff like skirts and wheel and the altima cupholder.
> 
> 
> actually the only motor part i know is the waterpump alt pulley i believe.


For the motor I think your right ...

And besides the ADD22VF swap....there is the rear drum to disc conversion as well.

Other then that....I dont think there is much else that can be done ...


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

oh come on, there's got to be more than that. I knew about powertrain swapping options already, and the brakes. But the thing that sparked this idea was learning just the other day that you can upgrade to a B13 front sway bar which is purportedly thicker walled/ more stiff and bolts right up. Is there nothing else ???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Well it depends on what you want to swap. Hard to do sticky on everything as much of it is cosmetic. 

Bumpers are pretty much interchangable with minor work between all B14's. Headlights and such as well. B15 rear beam swaps over as do the B15 rear shocks, brakes. Some other issues with that setup but not many people have done it so not sure how detailed you wanna get.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there is really nothing that swaps from the 2.0 to the 1.6 motors except the few parts i said. Its all cosmetic like wes(s) said.the b13 front shocks swap and will give you more travel, you can do the nx2k ad22vf brakes like said, you can swap the b15 rear with a little work and all the parts or the se-r rear brakes.... what specificialy do you want to swap over.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Primera's lips and sideskirts can use on 4 doors B14s


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

shifters from the altima and b13 sentra will swap. as well as b15 front hubs(which allow b15 brakes).brake lines form 91-99. b13 front control arms as well. any radio from a alt. or max(maxima will depend on the antena plug but adaptors are avilable) will plug and play as well as a factory cd changer if the head unit was designed to operate it. plug wires and plugs from any b13/b14 sentra(1.6 or 2.0) will work. same for the alty. trannyies will also swap from the b13 to b14 aside from taller gearing. b13 front supension bushings work in the b14. all b14 ecus are usable but some pin swaps, rear o2, and egr vacuum routing is needed. g20 rear deck lid and tail lights will(on b14 200's) work with minor mods, and so will its front bumper cover head and fog lights, grill and hood and fenders. g20(95-99 but not sure if others years are interchagable but b15 hubs may make it easier)front brakes as well but need the rotors redrilled for the right bolt pattern. and everyone hear should know by now the most popular stuff like nx2k brakes, alti master cylinder, 300zxtt injectors( all models basicly form 95-99 not just the z's), 240 mafs,ser sway bars,seats from varies models( i have seen 300zx seats in a b14) and i think i'm done spewing what i've read and seen over the past 5 yrs.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

I know that the B14 200SX can use the same corner lights as the S14 240SX, no mods needed they are the exact same.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

SXSENIS said:


> shifters from the altima and b13 sentra will swap. as well as b15 front hubs(which allow b15 brakes).brake lines form 91-99. b13 front control arms as well. any radio from a alt. or max(maxima will depend on the antena plug but adaptors are avilable) will plug and play as well as a factory cd changer if the head unit was designed to operate it. plug wires and plugs from any b13/b14 sentra(1.6 or 2.0) will work. same for the alty. trannyies will also swap from the b13 to b14 aside from taller gearing. b13 front supension bushings work in the b14. all b14 ecus are usable but some pin swaps, rear o2, and egr vacuum routing is needed. g20 rear deck lid and tail lights will(on b14 200's) work with minor mods, and so will its front bumper cover head and fog lights, grill and hood and fenders. g20(95-99 but not sure if others years are interchagable but b15 hubs may make it easier)front brakes as well but need the rotors redrilled for the right bolt pattern. and everyone hear should know by now the most popular stuff like nx2k brakes, alti master cylinder, 300zxtt injectors( all models basicly form 95-99 not just the z's), 240 mafs,ser sway bars,seats from varies models( i have seen 300zx seats in a b14) and i think i'm done spewing what i've read and seen over the past 5 yrs.



See, that wasn't so hard, was it ? I really appreciate the info and I'm sure that a lot of people just learned some valuable info. I'm sorry you feel like you're repeating yourself and others who've been around this forum for years, but that's kind of your duty having been here that long. I'm not saying that I don't search, don't want to search or don't know how to search for the things I want to know, But sometimes you can't find what you're looking for just by searching. Other times you have to plow thru dozens of threads that are pages long just to find out one little bit of info that somebody who's been around for 5 years could've easliy typed out in a few moments. You might also consider that not everyone who asks a question that you've seen asked a thousand times before simply did not do a search, they might be curious to hear a current opinion on a subject that maybe hasn't been discussed in awhile or they might be soliciting the opnions of others who were not involved in the original discussion. just food for thought, and again, I really do appreciate you taking the time to list all of those interchangeable parts, that's exactly the sort of info I was looking for.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

NismoGa16 said:


> See, that wasn't so hard, was it ? I really appreciate the info and I'm sure that a lot of people just learned some valuable info. I'm sorry you feel like you're repeating yourself and others who've been around this forum for years, but that's kind of your duty having been here that long. I'm not saying that I don't search, don't want to search or don't know how to search for the things I want to know, But sometimes you can't find what you're looking for just by searching. Other times you have to plow thru dozens of threads that are pages long just to find out one little bit of info that somebody who's been around for 5 years could've easliy typed out in a few moments. You might also consider that not everyone who asks a question that you've seen asked a thousand times before simply did not do a search, they might be curious to hear a current opinion on a subject that maybe hasn't been discussed in awhile or they might be soliciting the opnions of others who were not involved in the original discussion. just food for thought, and again, I really do appreciate you taking the time to list all of those interchangeable parts, that's exactly the sort of info I was looking for.


 Not that hard? Looks to me it would have taken a long time to type all that up and find it out. =p

Anyway.. there are a lot if youre just looking for cosmetic.. as said a bunch of times. Its easier and cheaper for a company to just swap such things between various cars. But in all you will be better off thinking of something specific you want, search, then ask.

Such as I want to get the G20 leather sets into my SE-R.. they dont exactly bolt right up, but the front seats arent too hard to make fit.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

that's exactly the point. If you don't know specifically what parts are interchangeable and can't find all of them by searching, it's pretty hard to ask a specific question. Hence the request for a list. And besides, if you aren't willing to help answer questions you already know the answer to, or address situations you have experienced without complaining every time, then why be a part of this forum ?

I'm not taking a shot at anybody in particular, just playing devil's advocate for people who like to ask questions and are knowledge whores.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NismoGa16 said:


> that's exactly the point. If you don't know specifically what parts are interchangeable and can't find all of them by searching, it's pretty hard to ask a specific question. Hence the request for a list. And besides, if you aren't willing to help answer questions you already know the answer to, or address situations you have experienced without complaining every time, then why be a part of this forum ?
> 
> I'm not taking a shot at anybody in particular, just playing devil's advocate for people who like to ask questions and are knowledge whores.


well the biggest thing that would help would be for you to say if you wanted cosmetic or motor stuff or suspension.... etc. Its a lot easier than for you to say what parts are interchangeable. At least we know where to start. Its like if someone comes on and says "well my car doesn't start why is that?" If you become more specific, we will be able to help more. Hell many of us have loads of knowledge, but it sometimes need to come out of hiding and the more specific you are, the better we can respond


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have an issue with a genraal what fits and swaps thread. It can cause just as many problems as it can solve. For example on the post above it tells you a LOT about what swaps. If someone reads it and does no further research, they will be surprised when thie car runs like crap when they swap 370cc injectors into their stock GA16DE, or when their car runs like crap when they simply plug in a 240 MAF, or why their wheels don't fit anymore when they swap n the B15 axle or hub parts....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I have seen it mentioned before that the GA16 easily swaps cams from a B14 to B13. The B14 GA16 has more top end pull I believe and the B13 is a little better on low end. Searching will uncover the specifics. Just getting it on the list.


----------

